# The democrats shiny star



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

https://www.facebook.com/DonaldJTrumpJr ... =null&vh=e
I remember how Obama and Biden were going to have the workds respect for America again. :rollin: 
I sure hope Biden gets the nomination, and there is a debate.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Yup......he will HAMMER the Clown Prince......who will be known as the Herbert Hoover of the 21st Century. :bop: :bop: :bop:

Too bad the Republican Party can't nominate someone else for the job. oke: oke:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Yup......he will HAMMER the Clown Prince.


 Do you have a medical prescription for that strong stuff. :rollin:

They will have to give Biden some kind of meds so he knows who he is, where he is, and what he is doing there.


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

Trump's valet has the Covid.
Pence's staffer has the Covid.
Nancy is next in line for the Presidency if the Covid gets Donnie and Mikey before the election... oke:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

It hasn't happened yet Canuck so don't have a premature orgasm. :rollin:

I think Nancy's brain is in about the same shape as Biden. Biden's is old age, but I think Nancy pickled hers with vodka.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Canuck said:


> Trump's valet has the Covid.
> Pence's staffer has the Covid.
> Nancy is next in line for the Presidency if the Covid gets Donnie and Mikey before the election... oke:


Not necessarily . Apparently under the 25th amendment when the vice president job becomes vacant the president can appoint a new vice president subject to congressional approval. If Pence dies Trump can appoint someone . If Trump dies and Pence becomes president he can appoint someone.... Unless they both die in a relatively short time Nancy may still be out..Though as speaker she would drag her feet on the appointment


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

Geez I don't know Plainsman one of those might be good about now! :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Canuck said:


> Geez I don't know Plainsman one of those might be good about now! :rollin: :rollin:


 :beer:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Plainsman said:


> > Yup......he will HAMMER the Clown Prince.
> 
> 
> Do you have a medical prescription for that strong stuff. :rollin:
> ...


 Only tried it once 50 years ago in college.....not my thing. :thumb:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Canuck said:


> Trump's valet has the Covid.
> Pence's staffer has the Covid.
> Nancy is next in line for the Presidency if the Covid gets Donnie and Mikey before the election... oke:


Far right nightmare. :sniper:


----------



## Resky (Aug 13, 2012)

KEN W said:


> Canuck said:
> 
> 
> > Trump's valet has the Covid.
> ...


That would only happen if both were completely incapacitated. I don't think just being quarantined would qualify.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

KEN W said:


> Plainsman said:
> 
> 
> > > Yup......he will HAMMER the Clown Prince.
> ...


I recently tried three different CBD oils because after getting new knees I still have inflimation under my knee caps which is painfull. Nothing. They run $96 to $98 for a one ounce bottle so they were not cheap junk. I had people I know think its miraculous and other had no effect from it. At $300 per month I dont think I would have stuck with it if it did work. I could as well drank corn oil. It had no effect at all for me.


----------

